# Grit on dishes in dishwasher



## lyteora (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't use my dishwasher much, but in the last few months its been leaving grit on the dishes, mostly the cups in the upper section. Now I do scrap all the dishes really well before putting in the dishwasher and I have run vinegar through it several times trying to get rid of it as well as a monthly maintanence. I got all the build up off the element as well as checked the spray arms. Is something else clogged perhaps and how would I unclog it. Any other ideas? The dishwasher is only about 5 or 6 years old. Thanks Lyte


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Two things come to mind.Low water pressure,caused by a colged filter screen on the inlet to the pump of the washer.Or solid dish washer cleaners.LOL solids, did you figure that one out? Non liquid form i mean.Humm cant recall the name of the little buggers but they did the same for us.
As for the cloged inlet you have to pull the washer out and pull the large black rubber pipe apart at the pump undreneath.Theres a screen in the front of the pump that will catch all little pieces of plastic or any thing else undigestable to the washer.We scrape and rinse our dishes before washing also but i soon found our son wasnt,when i had to clean the pump inlet out. :grump:


----------



## mikell (Nov 8, 2002)

What brand / model I design / destroy them for a living. If your water is hard it may have the inlet valve plugged and it's not getting enough water to clean them properly. Get me the info and I can probably walk you thru fixing it. The inlet water valve is about the same design as a washing machine one and they can be cleaned. Usually in the front of the unitjust behind the toe plate.


mikell


----------



## lyteora (Mar 30, 2004)

We do have hard water, and only have used the liquid type deturgent. Now my DH said he ran a load while I was out of town with deturdent only in the cup that closes and I usually put it in both, he said it did not leave any grit??? I'lm getting ready to run a load so we'll try it his way again and see how it goes. I woulnt think the liquid deturdent would cause grit...
It is a Frigidaire ultra quiet II model # FDB635RFS4. Thanks for all your help. Lyte


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

I was having the same problem of grit. I completely cleaned out all the traps and screens and was still having the problem. I just left the dishwasher for 2 yrs. and was just about the get rid of it when I read this. I'm on well water it's not overly hard. But I had a friend over last nite and he asked why I never used the dishwasher. I told him the problem and what I had done and the only other thing that I read was there maybe low water pressure. He increased it and the dishes came out grit free. Great to have it back. Now I can do my dishes every 3-4 days as I hate seeing dirty dishes in the sink they're now in dishwasher. :sing:


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

The low water pressure can be caused by a dirty inlet screen the dishwasher has one simular to what a cloths washer has and over time it will get clogged.

mikell


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This has fix-it-all-Roger baffled! :stars: There is a strong gas smell by the car! There is NO gas leaking from the car (The first thing he checked!). He has been all over that car and yesterday, sat and read the repair book!
Is there a filter or valve that is supposed to keep the smell contained?

Any ideas?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

How much vinegar do you use to clean a dishwasher? Just pour it in and start with empty machine? Thanks


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Dishwashers are a contriviance invented by the devil to suck money from your wallet. They do not ever clean as well as a hand washing and over time allow this scuzzy film to build up on everything. If you turn off the heating element the problem is reduced but when you figure the pre washing required to subdize the units functioning, you could wash a lot of dishes for the money the appliances cost. Spend the money on something that will improve your life, not keeping you up with the Joneses. Years ago I housesat for some friends who had all the appropriate appliances and realized that all their clear glass dishes had this film on them. I used some sos on a few and the scuzz came off. Dishwashers are Satanic! Beware, the culture will deceive you into thinking you are incomplete without a dishwasher, suv, fabric "softener", plastic clothing, silicone cleavage enhancements, garbage disposals...
...and the coffee is very good this morning...


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I used 2 cups of vinegar and will see if that helps. If not, I'll check the inlet screen as mentioned above. Thanks again!


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

I was having a problem with drinking glasses coming out looking like I had just finished having a glass of milk. The film was so bad that I had to use "Top Job" to get them looking clear. I read somewhere that the addition of "Calgon" water softener added to the washing powder would take care of this. I tried it and found that at a ratio of 4 to 1, washing powder to "Calgon", it worked like a champ! I cleaned all of my glassware, one time, with the "Top Job" and now, using the new washing mix, the dishes and glassware come out of my old Maytag looking like new. The only problem is that "Calgon" is hard to find and is kinda' expensive, but a search on the 'net told me that "Calgon" is mostly sodium carbonate and that is the main ingredient of "Arm and Hammer Washing Soda" which is a heck of a lot cheaper. Your "grit" is probably hard water soap residue and the addition of either of these two products will go a long way to relieve the problem.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> This has fix-it-all-Roger baffled! :stars: There is a strong gas smell by the car! There is NO gas leaking from the car (The first thing he checked!). He has been all over that car and yesterday, sat and read the repair book!
> Is there a filter or valve that is supposed to keep the smell contained?
> 
> Any ideas?


I wonder where this came from. :shrug:


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I obviously searched archives before asking. I was so pleased to find this thread, reading along intently, stopped, backed up, read again, thought to self, gee Ardie's got a mobile dishwasher! I needed a laugh, thanks for it!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Ozarka:

I recently bought a portable dishwasher (used) and it DID improve my life! Have you ever tried washing dishes with one hand? It's extremely hard and frustrating and one of the best things that happened to me recently was when I found this dishwasher on "2Good2Toss" for $50.00.

I honestly think it uses far less water than washing by hand. I've put a big pan under the faucet where the water comes out after cycling and it doesn't seem to be anymore than a gallon per cycle, two or three of those per wash. I open the door when it's done running through to air dry.

Prior to getting this dishwasher, I did wash by hand....for years, and really didn't mind. But my circumstances changed and, well, can you tell I love my dishwasher? And it really does a much better job than a one-handed person can do.

Oh, I have no advice on the grit left in your dishwasher, lyteora, except that problems like what you mentioned is why I went to washing dishes by hand in the first place. I absolutely hated the last dishwasher I had because of all the problems.

I have learned something here, though, in case these problems come up with my new best friend.

Oh, and Ardie, how's your gas problem?

Janis


----------

